# Best value and location Munich hotels



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi All,

I need a place to stay for ED that is also convenient to tourist attractions (Marienplatz). I'm only there for 2 nights max. 
Looking for something under <$100 

Here are some I found near city
5* Marriott city north
4* Holiday Inn City Center
4* Maritim Hotel Muenchen
3* Courtyard Munich (previously 2*)
3* Derag Hotel Max Emanuel
3* Kings Center Hotel
3* Leonardo Hotel and Residenz Munchen

I was thinking about the Marriott but it seems out aways from stuff. Just wanted peoples feedback on what hotels you would recommend.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Any place that's near a U Bahn stop is close to pretty much everything in Munich.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

The NH Hotel is in a great location, if you can get it in your price range.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

I got the Munich Marriott for $60 a night on Priceline. I'm not sure any other 4* hotel could match that rate. That hotel is normally $200+ a night. For $140 a day savings, I'll drive my car or take the subway. :thumbup:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I got Motel One Sendlinger-Tor for 69 Euros (single room) for mid March. This looks to be a newer hotel, right next to U-bahn stop and walking distance to Marienplatz.

It's got very high review on TripAdvisor


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

I've stayed at both the Marriott North and Renaissance (which now appears to be the Pullman Munich) which are only a couple of blocks apart. Marriott was a bit nicer but both are very convienent with the Nordfriedhof U-Bahn station right outside the Reinaissance/Pullman. They are also just a short walk from the Englischer Garten. The specific area doesn't have a lot to offer but it's easy enough to take a few minute ride on the U-Bahn to get just about anywhere (including the Welt obviously) and both have underground parking and safe parking on the street if you don't want to pay for the garage.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow, tonight I went back to Priceline and tried again. Back in late January I was bidding up to $70 with no luck. But now I got the Marriott for $63/night for March 11-13. 

Now can somebody tell me how to get to this hotel from Nordfriedhof U-bahn stop?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

It's about 2-3 blocks from the U-bahn stop, depending on which set of stairs you exit the station. Cut/paste below is from google maps.


----------



## fwander (Sep 9, 2011)

*Staying at Kings Center end of February*

If you can wait to book i will give my thoughts on the stay there


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

roots said:


> I got Motel One Sendlinger-Tor for 69 Euros (single room) for mid March. This looks to be a newer hotel, right next to U-bahn stop and walking distance to Marienplatz.
> 
> It's got very high review on TripAdvisor


+1
Stayed there two nights last July. It's nice and clean and a great location with a garage. However, the rooms are tight.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I was able to get the Courtyard by Marriott downtown for about $75/night. It is only about a 5 minute walk to the main train station.

Try booking.com.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

roots said:


> Wow, tonight I went back to Priceline and tried again. Back in late January I was bidding up to $70 with no luck. But now I got the Marriott for $63/night for March 11-13.
> 
> Now can somebody tell me how to get to this hotel from Nordfriedhof U-bahn stop?


You will enjoy staying at the Marriott North. My family and I stayed there during our ED and it was a great hotel. Parking at the hotel is a little pricy, but it is safe. There is a great bakery a block down the street (towards the underground station) where you can get a terrific breakfast for a fraction of the price at the Marriott. Enjoy!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

infernoM3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a place to stay for ED that is also convenient to tourist attractions (Marienplatz). I'm only there for 2 nights max.
> Looking for something under <$100
> ...


We got the 4* Maritim Hotel Muenchen, Munich City South, on Priceline. Great location -- one block from the Hauptbahnhof where they had lots of shops/eats, and convenient to the S/U-Bahns and trollies to go just about anywhere. It was convenient to just about anything.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess that big German breakfast included in the hotel stay is a thing of the past? Probably too many Americans filling up their bags with those delicious hard rolls and cold cuts. I've seen it happen too often myself. That's why I now stay at Pensions and Gasthauses these days. And I had to search for those that still offer free Frühstück.


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

infernoM3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a place to stay for ED that is also convenient to tourist attractions (). I'm only there for 2 nights max.
> Looking for something under <$100
> ...


What about something close to Marienplatz with parking? I will only have the new car for one night in Munich but I want to make sure it's safe and I'd like to be close to everything.
Motel One Muenchen Sendl Tor-Munich looks decent but it doesn't seem to have private parking?


----------



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

We have stayed in hotels at the extremes for ED. Bayerischer Hof and Meridian during Oktoberfest( ~$1000/night) and Kings Center and King's First Class.(~$100-$200/night) King's is a great value. Very nice rooms, close to the train (we walked to catch the train to Rome) attractions and some very good restaurants. We're staying in King's First Class this Sepember for ED and Oktoberfest.


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

roots said:


> Wow, tonight I went back to Priceline and tried again. Back in late January I was bidding up to $70 with no luck. But now I got the Marriott for $63/night for March 11-13.
> 
> Now can somebody tell me how to get to this hotel from Nordfriedhof U-bahn stop?


When you get off at Nordfriedhof (travelling from Marienplatz) walk up either of the stairs and you will have to make a choice when you reach the end of the stairs. *Dont take the Hollandstrasse - you will go on the other side of the main road and be away from the hotel.*. Take the other one. Walk up another another flight of stairs to reach the surface. 
When you reach the surface, start walking in a direction perpendicular to the main road.

You will hit eventually hit Berlinerstrasse and in 2-3 blocks down in Berlinerstr. you will hit Marriott.

Good luck.


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

infernoM3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a place to stay for ED that is also convenient to tourist attractions (Marienplatz). I'm only there for 2 nights max.
> Looking for something under <$100
> ...


Marriott in Munich North - I got it for $60 via priceline. 10 min in u bahn an you will be in Marienplatz. I really liked the hotel and inspite of no breakfast....I will take that deal any day.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

skris said:


> When you get off at Nordfriedhof (travelling from Marienplatz) walk up either of the stairs and you will have to make a choice when you reach the end of the stairs. *Dont take the Hollandstrasse - you will go on the other side of the main road and be away from the hotel.*. Take the other one. Walk up another another flight of stairs to reach the surface.
> When you reach the surface, start walking in a direction perpendicular to the main road.
> 
> You will hit eventually hit Berlinerstrasse and in 2-3 blocks down in Berlinerstr. you will hit Marriott.
> ...


Awesome! I'm printing your instruction right now.

Also the Google satellite map from Asteroid makes it easier to visualize the direction.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bid 75 or 90 w fees on Priceline and no luck for 4 or 5* in mar. 22! City n and south? 
What's max I should bid


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

3ismagic# said:


> +1
> Stayed there two nights last July. It's nice and clean and a great location with a garage. However, the rooms are tight.


This place does have a garage? Is that the only one in city center with a garage that's affordable?


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

infernoM3 said:


> Bid 75 or 90 w fees on Priceline and no luck for 4 or 5* in mar. 22! City n and south?
> What's max I should bid


It might be your dates. Try after a few days.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

gehmjc21 said:


> This place does have a garage? Is that the only one in city center with a garage that's affordable?


I can't speak to every other hotel in Munich, but the Sedlinger Tor Motel One does indeed have a garage. It's not a huge garage so I would reserve a space ahead of time just to be safe. As I mentioned in my previous comments, the only real downside to this place is that the rooms are fairly tight. That's not uncommon by Euro standards. The bathroom was nice and it's really hard to beat the location-short walk to the Marienplatz and the U-bahn (line goes direct to the Welt) is right around the corner.

Another option for parking the car is the Welt. I've read here that ED customers have been able to get extra parking passes at the Welt and have used it to park after their delivery.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

I endup up booking the Courtyard Marriott In Munich. I used points so cost was 0. the location is supposed to be good and central. Anyone been?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

CarSwami said:


> You will enjoy staying at the Marriott North. My family and I stayed there during our ED and it was a great hotel. Parking at the hotel is a little pricy, but it is safe. There is a great bakery a block down the street (towards the underground station) where you can get a terrific breakfast for a fraction of the price at the Marriott. Enjoy!


Another vote for the bakery. We ate breakfast there for the three mornings that we were at the Marriott.

Another tip: Across the street from the bakery in the direction of the U-Bahn station is a bank where you can get a free _Parkscheibe_. Our says "Stadtsparkasse München" (City Savings Bank) on it so look for that. This is used when parking in a timed parking zone. When you park your car you turn the dial to indicate the time you parked your car (ankunftszeit or arrival time) and put it on your dash. Make sure that you don't park for longer than the maximum time allowed. If you don't have a Parkscheibe you could get a ticket.

There's also a drugstore along this same street on the same side as the bank.

















In the second picture, the rectangular item is a tread depth indicator. The round token can apparently used at grocery stores for a shopping cart, kind of like the luggage carts in airports.


----------



## Blkthght (Dec 28, 2011)

Great that I came across this thread while still in the middle of securing Munich accommodations for 4/30/12 ED. I understand that most of you guys go with your spouses, but I'm going with my boy from law school and were both looking forward to guys trip with plenty of each of the following: cars, chicks, and beer. And un/fortunately I have a pretty understanding girlfriend who can't take the time off to travel right now. So my question to the group is where would be the best location for 1) Munich nightlife (assuming any exists) and 2) a home base to start and end daytrips/autobahn excursions. From reading these threads can I assume City Center or Marienplaltz? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Post your query on one of the forums here. site is for young English speakers living in Germany.http://www.toytowngermany.com/munich/ Club action is around Schwabing distict. Hofbrauhaus etc. is for tourists but fun.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

infernoM3 said:


> I endup up booking the Courtyard Marriott In Munich. I used points so cost was 0. the location is supposed to be good and central. Anyone been?


IMO its a good place to stay, this is our 4th time. We just booked through Price line, $63 a night for 3 nights in early May Theres a great bakery a block down the street for breakfast and a little further down the street is the U Bahn. At the U Bahn entrance if you make a right and go past the Shell Station about 2 blocks down on the other side of the street you will see a restaurant,"STENGELHOF" it has the best food and bier in the area. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## Blkthght (Dec 28, 2011)

vern said:


> IMO its a good place to stay, this is our 4th time. We just booked through Price line, $63 a night for 3 nights in early May Theres a great bakery a block down the street for breakfast and a little further down the street is the U Bahn. At the U Bahn entrance if you make a right and go past the Shell Station about 2 blocks down on the other side of the street you will see a restaurant,"STENGELHOF" it has the best food and bier in the area. Good luck
> cheers
> vern


That's a great deal for a good hotel. Do you mind sharing what were the parameters of your bid so that maybe I can get the same accommodations. I also plan on being there for the first week of May. Thanks.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Blkthght said:


> That's a great deal for a good hotel. Do you mind sharing what were the parameters of your bid so that maybe I can get the same accommodations. I also plan on being there for the first week of May. Thanks.


The first bid was $55 refused, 24 hours later $58 refused 24 hours later $60 refused 4th time was a charm,$63.Will be there May 11,12,13 our pick up at the Welt is the 14th 
Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

3ismagic# said:


> I can't speak to every other hotel in Munich, but the Sedlinger Tor Motel One does indeed have a garage. It's not a huge garage so I would reserve a space ahead of time just to be safe. As I mentioned in my previous comments, the only real downside to this place is that the rooms are fairly tight. That's not uncommon by Euro standards. The bathroom was nice and it's really hard to beat the location-short walk to the Marienplatz and the U-bahn (line goes direct to the Welt) is right around the corner.
> 
> Another option for parking the car is the Welt. I've read here that ED customers have been able to get extra parking passes at the Welt and have used it to park after their delivery.


3ismagic - I just booked our room at the Motel One, then I called and the woman said they didn't have a parking garage? Then again her english wasn't the best. How should I go about booking a spot? It's only for one night - is the neighborhood safe to leave it on the street? I do NOT want to do that, but I'm wondering my options.... Thanks Joe


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you book at the Sendlinger Tor location? I know they have a garage. I parked overnight there last August 2nd. I stayed there the night before my delivery and then again when we returned to Munich the night before we flew home. I never actually reserved a spot. We arrived at the hotel for the second night early in the day and there a number of empty spaces. I suggested trying to reserve because when we came out the next morning it was completely full. I wonder if e-mail would help as most second language learners do better with written communication than orally?

I wouldn't want to park on the street either. As I mentioned before, The Welt itself has been a solution that others has used in the past. That's much more hassle it seems to me though.


----------

